# Is It A Plane? No It's A Great Big Albatros!!



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Got a couple of new watches past couple of weeks, ones a real grail watch for me, so here she is, original outer box, inner box, papers, instructions, sales reipepts blaa blah blah!

She is running like a gem and is one of the nicest watches I have ever seen!

Rich, instrucions went in the post today!

Hope you like? will get some nicer pics at the weekend!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

*that* is as cool as


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam that's the second one of these on this site... it's killing me









Edit: Enjoy that wonderful time piece


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad you found one Tom, and looks good. Strange isn't it, but for such a large watch it wears very comfortably.









Mine says hello










Rich



PhilM said:


> Dam that's the second one of these on this site... it's killing me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil, I'll bring mine on the 29th to make you feel better


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Glad you found one Tom, and looks good. Strange isn't it, but for such a large watch it wears very comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good as I've been thinking about what to ask you to bring


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys

it is absolutely lovely! Rich I agree completely, a watch that by all account should be unwearable and in fact I keep forgetting I have it on!

Going to wear it for a few weeks and then it is off to STS for a complete service, case refinish and bracelet overhaul!!!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Great looking Monster watches


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

OK Tom, Rich, Keith, Jon and anyone else who has one of these, it's official, I hate you 

How could you wantonly parade such 70's grooviness in front of my eye's knowing full well that:

a. I don't have one and

b. I want one so badly it hurts

It's just not fair I tell you
















Seriously though well done Tom, what a great catch especially with all the gubbins.

Oh to me a Mr Beckett(?) in the 70's with this on your wrist, He must have been on funky mofo.

I mixing my generational slang now, see what you've made me do 

Cheers,

Gary (see if I care







) Orange


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very impressive, good catch with all the bits and pieces too


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Tom, Superb! Glad you got one and with all the goodies as well. amazing









Mine is still at Omega... will be for the rest of this year... So im with Gary on this... you lot are b'stards  But I have paid for the resto now... sadly it cost an arm and a leg and mine was actually a really nice wearable fully working watch to start with... sigh... For anyone contemplating one, dont buy a dead one of these unless you know how to fix it, you are highly unlikely to 'get lucky' (we know it happens, but dont bank on it).


----------



## vpr5 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry Agent Orange I have one of these as wellâ€¦

Iâ€™ve had it for about ten or twelve years now and I often wear it out and about, and while it is a big beast you soon forget itâ€˜s on the wrist. Actually I had to make a couple of extra links to get it around my fairly large wrist.

Unfortunately mine is not in perfect cosmetic shape (a previous owner must have been a welder!) so it has become rather a â€˜beaterâ€˜ for me. The sapphire crystal and the 70â€™s chunky-ness help here though. And while old the watch feels pretty tough. I wouldnâ€™t like to hammer in nails with it, but I bet I couldâ€¦

Buried in my web pages on the Omega MC 2400 is an item on the Albatross:

http://www.mancini99.freeserve.co.uk/Chronoquartz_m.html

Perhaps worth a look?

Another thing I like about this machine is that I donâ€™t need my glasses to use it (well apart from reading the date). Oh and the fact that it just peeks out from under a shirt cuff, so that I can tell the time but not frighten any of the locals with â€˜the sheer size of itâ€˜ :blink: .


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Just amazing and with all the provenance (posh word used by antique dealers instead of 'History' just so you know that you're getting fleeced by someone who at least has a big vocabulary) too!

I love the fact that it comes with the original sales receipt, in fact I should make it a rule: No more watches off ebay without the original sales receipt!

So that'll be no more watches for me then.

Ian


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Stunning watch ,havent seen one of those before mate :tongue2:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Still absolutely loving it!

Watch this space, she is going to STS for a full restore in a couple of weeks!!!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Now, as you know, I am not a huge keeper of watches, I have owned well 50 Omegas in the last year and only keep around 10 at any one time, much of this has been to fund my recent wedding, but now we are back, I have started collecting again! I picked this up some time back from the original owner, boxed, docs, receipts the whole lot, even service records, it was in good working order but I decided that as it is a definate keeeper I would spend some time and money getting it perfect!

I have just got it back from a full Omega restoration at STS, complete overhaul and the usual, including all interlinks replaced in the bracelet, the bracelet is amazing, it sits circular when off an is spring loaded! It is so cool! really was worth getting done, it has come back like a new watch!

Superb




























Cheers Tom


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats so cool!!

I'm still really enjoying the F300 you sold me Tom :thumbsup:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey mate

Yeah the F300 is a great watch, I am really pleased you like it, great piece

Cheers Tom


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice Tom :thumbsup:

Out of interest, how long did it take STS to do the refurb & service?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

It's about six week turn around at the moment, the electronics are pretty specialist stuff and I know only a few people do them so I figured that is pretty impressive.

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wahoo! Beautiful Tom. 

I had mine restored as well, I think these are great watches and really ahead of their time... enjoy it mate


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Tom 

_"but I decided that as it is a definate keeeper "_ yeh right - First dibs when you decide to flip it please


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks chaps, it really is so much more impressive in the flesh, I really should learn to take better pics! lol

Stuart, if I ever do decide to sell mate you have first dibs, but I have had it over six months and still not sold it, that is basically a record for me!

Cheers Tom


----------

